# Is CBS Sports Network....



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

only available in SD?

Thanks


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I have it in HD.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes its in HD.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I don't have that package but I am going to upgrade so I can record something. 

When I go to "All Channels" on the guide, I show channel 158 for CBS Sports Network but id doesn't have the HD emblem on it. Is that the HD channel or is on another channel?

Don't know if it matters, but I'm have a Hopper and am on the Eastern Arc.

Thanks.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

CBS Sports Network is available in HD with the AT 200 and 250 programming packages. Thanks.



Calvin386 said:


> I don't have that package but I am going to upgrade so I can record something.
> 
> When I go to "All Channels" on the guide, I show channel 158 for CBS Sports Network but id doesn't have the HD emblem on it. Is that the HD channel or is on another channel?
> 
> ...


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

There are channels and HD versions of channels that are hidden when you do not subscribe to them. It's there and you will get it in your guide once it is in your subscription package.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

thanks


----------



## a_maymi (Feb 7, 2011)

I have 250 and In Puerto Rico is only in SD. Why?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

What is the exact programming package you have on your account? Do you have HD programming? Please let me know. Thanks.



a_maymi said:


> I have 250 and In Puerto Rico is only in SD. Why?


----------



## a_maymi (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes I have HD package for life, AT250 and multisport package. But CBS Sport Network and NBC Sports Network is not in HD.


----------



## prstar51 (Aug 5, 2010)

That is because those two HD feeds are on 129W not on 110W or 119W which are the satellites that serve PR.


----------



## a_maymi (Feb 7, 2011)

The channel is on sat 119w


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> CBS Sports Network is available in HD with the AT 200 and 250 programming packages. Thanks.


When did CBS Sports Network start? I just noticed it last night.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Paul Secic said:


> When did CBS Sports Network start? I just noticed it last night.


CBS Sports Network was rebranded in 2005. CBS purchased CSTV, which launched in 2002. Thanks.


----------



## Blackhawks (Oct 21, 2011)

CSTV, now CBS Sports Network also does website management for many NCAA sports teams, including many in the B1G. Although not as big as ESPN Family, they do broadcast many college sports (Football & Basketball mostly). They also have a very good college football show during the season.


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

Odd, cbssn was added but ESPN-U is still SD !! This sucks if you follow college sports! "that player might be xxxx but with SD I can't tell!!!!!" Crappy ABC contract huh?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

RVRambler said:


> Odd, cbssn was added but ESPN-U is still SD !! This sucks if you follow college sports! "that player might be xxxx but with SD I can't tell!!!!!" Crappy ABC contract huh?


CBSSN wasn't "added"... it was a rebranding of a channel Dish already carried... and this happened years ago.

The reason we don't have ESPNUHD (and some other Disney/ABC channels) is because of the two companies not being able to come to an agreement... it isn't like Dish chose CBSSN over ESPNU.


----------



## RG6-Q (Apr 21, 2013)

prstar51 said:


> That is because those two HD feeds are on 129W not on 110W or 119W which are the satellites that serve PR.
> 
> What would you expect from the land that E* forgot.. The "nice" thing is that EPIX 1-2-3 in STANDARD DEF along with many, MANY more. No wonder I have seen a lot of cancelations of friends and or going yo other platforms in the last couple months, I wonder why?? Maybe they got tired of being paying for low quality( SD ) line-up at full price.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Some of us have said all along, if you have something better, get it and be done. I understand 100% not being happy paying full price for less. But at some point if it really bothers someone, drop Dish. They offer what they offer and if you can't get them to change, use another service.


----------

